# اين تصنع محركات التوربينى ذو المروحه وما هو ثمنه



## البرنس القناص (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا :احيكم على ها الموقع الرائع
واتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم ودائما الى الأمام
وسؤالى هو
اين تصنع محركات التوربينى ذو المروحه وما هو ثمنه وهل يمكن شرائه من اى دولة عربيه ومصر خاصه

وشكرا


----------



## البرنس القناص (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لماذا اهملتونى يا اخوانى ولم تجيبوا على سؤالى ارجو الإفاده


----------



## جاسر (15 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام

عدم الجواب تعني ضمنيا عدم المعرفة ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتى

الدول العربية يصعب فيها شراء القطع البسيطة المتعلقة بطائرات الريموت كنترول
فما بالك بمحرك نفاث

عذراً


----------



## البرنس القناص (15 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخى جاسر


----------



## nader amin (15 يناير 2010)

*turbine*

http://www.turbineservicesgroup.com/?

gclid=CLj2mKmIp58CFVVu4wodEw3o0w


http://www.turbinesbygateway.com/forsale.html


http://cirrusaviationinc.com/turbine.htm

hi if you buy the airplane, it would be cheaper than buying the engine only.


----------



## البرنس القناص (15 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخى
nader amin ولاكن ارجو منك التوضيح واتمنى لو ان التوضيح بالعربيه والتوضيح الذى اريده هو تحديد الإجابه عن سؤالى 
ومما علمته من اجابتك فى الكلمات الأخيره بالإنجليزيه 
مرحبا إذا كنت تشتري الطائرة ، سيكون أرخص من شراء المحرك الوحيد.
فكيف ان الطائره ارخص من المحرك وسؤالى كان عن محركاات الطائرات الصغيره فرد او فردين على الأكثر وشكرا
ارجو الإفاده


----------



## البرنس القناص (15 يناير 2010)

مثل هذا المحرك ما استفسر عنه


----------



## nader amin (16 يناير 2010)

http://www.soloy.com/Products/Fixed+Wing+Aircraft/Turbine+Cessna+207+Conversion/default.aspx

I`m sorry I don`t have arabic language in my computer. 

Usually they use these engines in Cessna 207 210 and small airplanes use it
the problem is to buy an new engine is very expensive and people use to sell the airplane before overhaul hot section.

And the best is to buy it in the USA market.

And the bad thing is to certificate an airplane with this engine is very hard.


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

يا اخوان اذا ممكن احد يقول كيفية تصنيع او عمل لوحة تحكم عن بعد بالتفصيل وأرجو الافادة انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة ونحتاج لها للضرروة


----------



## البرنس القناص (21 يناير 2010)

اشكرك مرة ثانيه اخىnader amin على تعاونك معى 
انت قلت يمكن شراء هذه المحركاات من الأسواق الأمريكيه
فما هو ثمن هذه المحركات فى الأسواق الأمريكيه 
وفى اى ولايه او مدينه فى اميريكا تقع هه السواق
وشكرا


----------



## البرنس القناص (21 يناير 2010)

elwrd1987 قال:


> يا اخوان اذا ممكن احد يقول كيفية تصنيع او عمل لوحة تحكم عن بعد بالتفصيل وأرجو الافادة انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة ونحتاج لها للضرروة



اهلا بك اخى العزيز حفظك الله وحفظ جميع اهل فلسطين انا اخيك محمد من مصر 
يمكنك البحث عن ذلك الموضوع فى جوجل فسيعطيك المعلومات كاملا واتمنى من الله ان يجيب على سؤالك احد المتخصصين فى المنتدى فى هذا المجال
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## nader amin (23 يناير 2010)

*turbine engine*

http://cirrusaviationinc.com/engines.htm



http://www.turbinetechcorp.com/engines_for_sale.html

http://www.trade-a-plane.com/classified/search?searchtype=at&code=C&webclass=11700M





http://www.aircraftsalesworld.com/viewlisting.php?view=997

and this is the cheaper airplane that I have seen with turbine engine


----------



## البرنس القناص (24 يناير 2010)

يا اخى لعزيز ارجو منك ان توضح ما تأتى به من مواقع انا لم اسألك عن الطائرات انا اسألك عن محرك الطائرات 
كم ثمنها اشكرك 
ويريت تذكر ثمن الطائره التى قلت انها صغيره


----------



## nader amin (24 يناير 2010)

http://www.pwc.ca/en/service-support/engine-rentals-exchanges-sales

http://cirrusaviationinc.com/pdf/Engine_Data_Sheet_ESN_60173.pdf

2nd, Stage Disc 3018312 5786 23,000 241 22,759
3rd, Stage Disc 3017713 6169 28,700 241 28,459
Impeller 3016761 A0706 29,000 241 28,759
CT Disc 3013411 7224 11,100 241 10,859
PT Disc 3019712 8982 57,000 241 56,759
CT Blade 3031801 NSN 4,000 3,826
AFCU 2524992-6 Pending
MFCU 2524998-5 Pending
Fuel Pump 025277-100-02 1131 4,500
Fuel Heater Pending​*Notes:​*Fresh Service by Southwest, Test Cell Run by Northstar​AD & Service Bulletin Compliance: 79-1103, 76-02-08 SB5001, 5002, 5003, 5011, 5016, 5022, 5039, 5040, 5048, 5049, 5058, 5063, 5074, 5092, 5093, 5111, 5128, 5135, 5144, 5156, 5159, 5183​5204, 5226, 5231, 5241, 5248, 5274, 5248, 5286, 5295, 5296, 5297, 5298, 5300, 5303, 5394, 5413, 5418


, 5478, 

*
$250,000 Outright Sales Price
*1930 E. Third Street 6 McDermott Place
Tempe, AZ 85281 Bergenfield, NJ 07621
(480) 921-0480 (201) 387-6161
(480) 921-0560 (201) 387-6111
Engine Model:​​​​*PT6T-3*​*
*Serial Number:​​​​*CPPS-60465*​*
*TTSN: 0.0 TSO: N/A TSHSI N/A
TCSN: 0.0 CSO: N/A CSHSI N/A​*Component Part Number Serial Number Cycle Limit Hour Limit CSN Hours Rem. Cycles Rem.​*HUB 3018111 Pending 103,000 15,000 0 103,000
2nd, Stage Disc 3018312 Pending 23,000 0 23,000
3rd, Stage Disc 3017713 Pending 28,700 0 28,700
Impeller 3016761 Pending 29,000 0 29,000
CT Disc 3013411 Pending 11,100 0 11,100
PT Disc 3019712 Pending 57,000 0 57,000
CT Blade 3031801 Pending 4,000
AFCU 2524992-6 Pending
MFCU 2524998-5 Pending
Fuel Pump 025277-100-02 Pending 4,500
Fuel Heater Pending​*Notes:​$265,000 Outright Sales Price​*Engine Has Zero Time Since New
Fresh Service by Southwest Airmotive, Test Cell by Northstar​Scheduled for Completion June 15, 2006
 

Kevin Wehner Stephen Wehner
1930 E. Third Street 6 McDermott Place
Tempe, AZ 85281 Bergenfield, NJ 07621
(480) 921-0480 (201) 387-6161
(480) 921-0560 (201) 387-6111​Engine Model:​​​​*PT6T-400s*​*
*Serial Number:​​​​*CPPS-PS-78086S*​*
*TTSN: 1557.6 TSO: N/A TSHSI N/A
TCSN: N/A CSO: N/A CSHSI N/A​*Component Part Number Serial Number Cycle Limit Hour Limit CSN Hours Rem. Cycles Rem.​*HUB 3018111 4873 20,000 18,442
2nd, Stage Disc 3018312 6323 12,000 10,442
3rd, Stage Disc 3011713 6152 15,000 13,442
Impeller 3027798 8D408 15,000 15,000
CT Disc 3013411 7144 10,000 8,442
PT Disc 3019712 8739 12,000 10,442
AFCU 3244713-4 Pending
MFCU 2524380-15 Pending
Fuel Pump 025277-300-06 Pending 4,500
Fuel Heater 3053308-01 Pending​*Notes:​*Fresh Service by Southwest, Test Cell Run by Northstar​*$160,000 Outright Sales Price
* 5075R3, 
5116R2, 


5099, 5112,

5122




http://www.pwc.ca/en/service-support/engine-rentals-exchanges-sales
please when I send you a page, open it and try to read it a little bit, and if you can`t read english I`m really sorry: You have telephones, you have prices and you have all the information that you need, so do it by yourself


----------



## البرنس القناص (24 يناير 2010)

اشكرك بجد اخى العزيز 
ولاكنى اجد صعوبه فى الترجمه واعتمد فى الترجمه على جوجل وكما تعرف ترجمة جوجل للعربيه ليست دائما صحيحه لذلك ارجو منك ان كنت تستطيع ان تلخص لى ايجابتى فى السؤال الأول لى فأجبنى عليه لأنى فى اشد الإحتياج الى خلاصة القول وشكرا لك على تعاونك معى


----------



## nader amin (25 يناير 2010)

$250,000 Outright Sales Price 

fabric america

arab countries have got no turbine engine

I can send you my telephone number in private and you can phone me because I can speak arabic.
cheo:56:


----------



## البرنس القناص (25 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا
وفعلا اود اتحدث اليك واتعرف عليك اما بالتليفون او الإيميل ولو الإيميل يكون افضل
انا محمد من مصر 
من اى البلاد انت

ملحوظه: هل الثمن 250دولار ام 250الف دولار امريكى وهل يمكنك معرفة فى اى ولايه امريكيه او اسم الشركه التى تسوق ها المنتج
شكرا


----------



## nader amin (26 يناير 2010)

you must be joking

how will we contact by email if you don`t speak english?

you must be joking

how can a turbine engine costs 250$???

you must be joking

a fun engine for aeromodelism costs from 6000$ 

you must be joking my friend


----------



## البرنس القناص (26 يناير 2010)

انا لا أمزح على الإطلاق
اولا: بخصوص كيف نتكلم على الإيميل وانا لا اتحدث الإنجليزيه فها سيكون عبر الترجمه على جوجل سوف اترجم كلماتك وايضا اترجم رسالتى اليك الى الإنجليزيه فأنت لن تواجه اى عناء بل انا من يواجه ذلك

ثانيا: مافهمته انك تقول كيف يكون ثمن المحرك التربينى و المروحه ان يكلف 250دولار 
لأنى كما اعرف انها فى اسواقها فى اميريكا ليست غاليه خصوصا انى احدثك عن محركات التوربينى للطائرات الصغيره التى تحمل فرد واو فردين

ثالثا: ما هو محرك aeromodelism الذى قلت انه متعه فى التكليف وثمنه 6000دولار وفى اى الطائرات يستخدم ذاك المحرك 

ملحوظه: ان شاء الله تعالى اريد عمل طائره صغيره لحمولت فردين او فرد واحد ولذالك اسأل عن محرك اتوربينى و المروحه .

كنت اود معرفت اسمك وبلدك
وشكرا لك صديقى العزيز


----------



## nader amin (27 يناير 2010)

لأنى كما اعرف انها فى اسواقها فى اميريكا ليست غاليه
if you know that it`s not expensive, so please tell me where exactly so I go I buy it.
2- if you know, why are you asking for?
ثالثا: ما هو محرك you don`t know what it means? search in google becuase it is going to help oyu when you are going to make your airplane. Take aeromodelism"aeromodelism" and put in google and start studying it, because it`s going to help you too much. 
3- look at the right of this message, to right hand, and you`re going to find by yourself my name. 
4- look at all my messages and you are going to find where I live. becuase I`m living in Europe and America, but you`re going to find out my country by yourself.

5- hope you don`t get too tired to copy and paste it to translate it, it`s going to take you about 5 seconds... 
6- I`m wondering.... you don`t know what is aeromodelism and you are going to make an airplane?
You must be joking


----------



## nader amin (1 فبراير 2010)

elwrd1987 قال:


> يا اخوان اذا ممكن احد يقول كيفية تصنيع او عمل لوحة تحكم
> 
> 
> عن بعد بالتفصيل وأرجو الافادة انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة ونحتاج لها للضرروة


 
http://alai.h3m.com/~s0350672/catalogo/product_info.php?cPath=43_62&products_id=391



http://tienda.stockrc.com/epages/eb0140.sf


these kits are to be installed in small electric airplanes with the engine behind so you can see everything well and it might go until 20 kms


----------



## البرنس القناص (4 فبراير 2010)

اعزرنى اتاخرة عليك كنت فى امتحانات
يعنى كلامك مش عارف ليه حاسس انه استهزاء بس مش مهم 
لاكن هقلك ان مفيش حاجه مستحيل على فكره الميكانيكا بس مفيش حاجه بفكر فيهه مبلقيش لهه حل ولما فى حاجه بتكون صعبه بسأل عليهه مش اكتر
وشكرا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (4 فبراير 2010)

هو أنت عايز تجمع ولا تصنع


----------



## البرنس القناص (4 فبراير 2010)

اجمع من اجل ان اصنع يا صديقى


----------

